
The Strange Numbers That Birthed Modern Algebra - digital55
https://www.quantamagazine.org/the-strange-numbers-that-birthed-modern-algebra-20180906/
======
injb
The accompanying video from 3Blue1Brown is nice too. Thanks for posting this -
it's hard to find good learning material on quaternions. Even after this
they're still a bit mysterious to me.

